# Every time I tie...



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I get a headache. I think it must be the fumes from the Sally Hansen's or something. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Usually makes mine go away, it's a great stress reliever for me. Might be the fumes getting you, or potentially your eyes if you're squinting a lot or having trouble with your vision.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd say a vision thing.....get a swing arm magnifier light or get pair of reading glasses.....make sure you are using enough light.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd bet its an eye issue. Either you need glasses, or better light, or both. I used to get headaches doing small detail work, then I got glasses. No more headaches.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmm I hadn't thought about vision being an issue but it may be. I was noticing that my desk lamp illuminates one side of my vice well, but the side facing me can be a little bit shadowy. Perhaps a standing lamp behind me could help. I already wear glasses/contacts.
Still, I used to play a fair amount of video games, and I'd be surprised if this was eye strain. It sets in quicker and doesn't have the same feel around the eyes. Maybe it feels different when it isn't caused by a screen.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's a pic of my vise and the amount of light I use. I just snapped this pic. The gooseneck lamp is a LED unit I got at Lowes for like $15.00. I put it between my head and the vise...kinda...at an angle... so it illuminates what I see, not a back-light. It works WONDERS. And, it only costs pennies to run and doesn't get hot to melt the flesh on my hands.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I like that! My lamp gets hotter than the surface of the sun.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> I like that! My lamp gets hotter than the surface of the sun.


Yeah, my old one did too, so I didn't use it as much as I should. That is bad on they eyes, too. This one works PERFECT and was pretty cheap. There is also a clamp on version of this one, same price. It really makes a difference for photographing the flies too...the LED is more natural than incandescent lamps. I always put a piece of white glossy photo paper behind the fly for a flat background, which allows the camera to focus on just the fly better...but that's a different topic all together.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Look for the Normande Fluorescent Magnifier Lamp at Hobby Lobby. The magnifying glass is built in the center of the lamp with the fluorescent bulb encircling it. I think the one I bought without the USB port was around $30-$35. Use the 40% off coupon and it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

sbreech said:


> Here's a pic of my vise and the amount of light I use. I just snapped this pic. The gooseneck lamp is a LED unit I got at Lowes for like $15.00. I put it between my head and the vise...kinda...at an angle... so it illuminates what I see, not a back-light. It works WONDERS. And, it only costs pennies to run and doesn't get hot to melt the flesh on my hands.


You're a lefty...I knew something was wrong with you.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

TheCream said:


> You're a lefty...I knew something was wrong with you.


I'm all messed up. I tie left. Cast right. Shoot rifles left. Pistols right. Throw right. Write right. Paint left. Bat left or right. When I went to the Orvis beginner fly tying class last October (yeah, I know...), the instructor kept telling me to turn the vise around.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I also get a headache, but mine is more of a tension headache. It will start in my back, and if I'm tying long enough, move up into my neck/shoulders then head... Mine DEFINITELY stem from having the hardest, most uncomfortable desk chair known to man, plus the poor posture that it causes. Lol. I need to upgrade for sure! Haven't tied a fly since the swap because of it!!

Is your chair as bad as mine? Could be part (or all) of the problem!


----------



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

Take it from a long time tier that a light color seamless back ground will work wonders for your vision while doing task like fly tying. Get a large sheet of off white or light gray paper, cloth, whatever you can come up with. Drape it behind your vice and then a smooth transition right up to the base of your vise.
All the stuff you have behind you vise is gone and you only see your work at hand.
Give it a try!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I have to agree that it's either lighting or magnification or both! It's been many years since I bought a pair of magnifying glasses that clip to the bill of a ball cap. Without them I just can't see what I'm doing. And mind your posture as well. You can get all "hunched up" when engrossed in a tying session. Remember to relax and stretch once in a while.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Jim Paden said:


> Take it from a long time tier that a light color seamless back ground will work wonders for your vision while doing task like fly tying. Get a large sheet of off white or light gray paper, cloth, whatever you can come up with. Drape it behind your vice and then a smooth transition right up to the base of your vise.
> All the stuff you have behind you vise is gone and you only see your work at hand.
> Give it a try!


Good advice! I have a white piece of plastic board clamped in another vice positioned behind the fly I'm tying, usually. Also, it sounds crazy, but remember to breathe. I find I hold my breath when I'm really concentrating and that can add to tension. I'v attached a photo of my setup.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

